# WTF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## mvhyde (Feb 3, 2004)

*dang....Gary, you like biting a bear on the butt*

Pictures of sewer water really disturbed you, eh? or are you just freakin' bored from the lack of water to paddle? or.... possibly you're a wuss and can't get in what water there is this time of year because it's too cold?


----------



## gapers (Feb 14, 2004)

I agree.....F the texans.


----------



## JKB (Oct 10, 2003)

Get'em Gary. He doesn't know who he is talking to.


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

Jeez, guys, open your minds a little bit...

I looked at the photo and thought "wow, if they can build a playpark in Texas, then there certainly must be possibilities in lots of places we'd never have thought of before." 

The photo is also relevant with the recent threads related to Glenwood Spgs and Pueblo - so this is what a play park looks like under construction, eh? Interesting - they've got the low-flow routed around the construction area, the sections immediately above and below the drop seem pretty featureless, they've put in a spectator area just upstream of the drop shown, etc...

Also, its interesting to see that whitewater is catching on in TX - maybe some of the folks down there will be introduced to notions such as conservation because of it.

Not everyone's blessed to be living in your version of nature nirvana. Cut the folks a little slack...

-A


----------



## Brook (Nov 22, 2003)

*Texans? GE*

Yes, there he is! G- is back from hybernating!!! Get em boy eeeee!!!
Classic. 
Gary your name tag at the Buzz party will have to read, Egroll!
You are Egroll ( say it like Jacki Chan)

-Brook


----------



## Caspian (Oct 14, 2003)

Yeah, Andy's right.....but someone has to fill in while Chunder's gone.


----------



## mvhyde (Feb 3, 2004)

*ROFLMAO*

I still think Gary's a wuss... he won't get in cold water and boat amongst the ice. 

p.s. dipsh*ts, assuming I am from Texas is a bad thing, but if it makes ya feel better, go for it. Y'all crack me up...

Heard an Eskimo say the other day, White men can't boat...


----------



## Gary E (Oct 27, 2003)

LOL,let me guess your out there dropping all kinds of stuff right now,huh?I'll be the first person to let you know i'm a wuss,but at least my idea of a vacation is going skiing at squaw,not taking pictures of my homeland and showing people living in a "nature nirvana" a toilet bowl...

That would be like showing porn in church...Keep the texan's in texASS.Keep the play parks for the folks who like to live in a box...I say there great,I have'nt seen brook swim in a loooong time cause of those damn things....I assume that you big tough mr hyde get your shorty out and go tear up smelter while your friends tear up wolf creek...There you go,thanks for the tip on your location..Now I know your from texASS....
Gary


----------



## gapers (Feb 14, 2004)

You tell that fkn eskimo to go eat some whales a$$. And Texas still sucks the taint.


----------



## JKB (Oct 10, 2003)

Gary, just get in the ring with the kid. Then he will stop talking.


----------



## mvhyde (Feb 3, 2004)

*fookn flamers LOL*

gawd it's good to be back home.... ya dumb fookn flamers...this reminds me of the old buzz...now all we need is carlos and rasta putting in their 2-cents in, and BTFW ya bitchass, I was born and raised here in colorado, can you say the same? Just thought I'd clarify that...

ps gary: yeah, I was down in smelter in my not so little playboat, beats whining and flaming. Go wear a fookn dress, ya girly girl.


----------



## 217 (Oct 27, 2003)

Gary E
(and JKB)

First of all, I'm more than open to the idea of stepping in any ring. But there better be something at stake (money, boats, whatever). JKB, be careful of what you start.

Have fun in Squaw, probably few texans. Enjoy the californians instead. 
Don't be jealous of those in texas with a new playpark. just because your 9-5, wife or location (sounds like you might be from Aurora and enjoying lift lines and traffic every time you try to get away for that all elusive weekend) won't allow you to quite throwing temper tantrums doesn't mean it is time to rain on others parade. And while you were in Church this morning thanking God that you don't live in texas, I was actually enjoying "natures nirvana". I enjoy it everyday, because texans come here and spend their money. Money that they are inspired to spend because of new playparks. So bring them on. Oh, and if you ever find your way to my part of the world, you have couches to sleep on for as long as it takes to get you off Craner Hill and on to the real stuff. I'll be rooting you on the whole way.

aaron


----------



## Gary E (Oct 27, 2003)

I'm in your neighborhood often Aaron,mainly in the runoff but hell with a invite like that I might have to crawl my lame ass up too your couch,so you can show me whats really going on...

I gotta say I didn't say shit about a ring so be careful who you step up too...There are alot of tough guys in the world,as a matter of fact i'm the toughest when it comes to fighting on the internet...(um what kind of boats do you paddle)j/j

Mr hyde,me too!If you have a extra dress let me know and i'll think about wearing it as you and I hike into Vallecito this summer....Let me know.You'll have to lead the hike as I don't want some ******* staring at my ass for 30 minutes...


----------



## 217 (Oct 27, 2003)

Gary E

That part was meant towards JKB. I know that you didn't say anything about a ring. But at this point in my financial situation (the texans haven't been coming as often as i would like) a ring maybe the way I have to make income. I suck at fighting on the internet but I have a new Turbo on its way. You? The offer for a couch stands through the runoff. Just about everyone on the board can teach me a thing or two at that time of year. CB lift tickets 2 for $60 and a twelve pack of beer.

aaron


----------



## mvhyde (Feb 3, 2004)

*LOL*

damnit... this is making me laugh too hard... I almost puked up this toefood soup my wife has me eating.

Gary, come down and boat with Ryan Christianson and me this spring. I am trying to talk Tomcat into coming out from Arkyland (I might have to fly Tom and his boat here)... The runoff for the Upper Animas should be better than it has in recent memory.

Vallecito sounds good though, and I do not want to stare at your ass in any kind of dress. Is Bailey still jammed up with wood?


----------



## Gary E (Oct 27, 2003)

Mr hyde,I love the upper A,it's been years for me..Did the lower half coming out from lime this year..If that maggot tomcat gets out here we will hook up for sure...Would rather do the creeks in your town,so tc better borrow his nuts from the shecat or he's gonna make a ugly ass shuttle bunny.I'll look you up when I get down that way...See you later you texASS PUKE!
Gary
ps-bailey was good to go last time I ran it..No problematic wood anywhere...One spot down low after the fun stuff.


----------



## JKB (Oct 10, 2003)

Wow, wow and wow. Hey fellas, now I was just joshing. When mvhyde was calling gary a wuss I made a joke because I know gary is good fighter. Where did you come from on all this double-a-ron? I am not starting anything. Mabey you do need to fight to get some anger out.
Peace, Joe


----------



## 217 (Oct 27, 2003)

sorry its difficult to type sarcasim. nobody in their right mind actually defends texans (or people from Aurora). with that said, in order to make money, i'm willing to step in the "ring" with californians and texans for everyones amusement .

lets get ready to rumble! ding ding ding

aaron


----------



## JCKeck1 (Oct 28, 2003)

where's Hobie? I'm sure he'd fight :wink: !


----------



## mvhyde (Feb 3, 2004)

*now wait a minute....*

I know some good paddlers from Texas.... one of them is my friend Ryan, who lives here in Durango. Steve Daniels is a great paddler too, and consider this, Steve paddles sans lower legs, that takes balls. Now the guy from Dallas I sold my old creeker to, well... he's a good guy, just likes getting himself recirculated a lot.

Gary, I'm hoping Tomcat will be able to make it out here this year. Lot of paddling wisdom in his old-a$$ed head.

Speaking of creeking and creeker, what the general opinion on the Riot Sniper? I took a sit in one yesterday, seems a little tight for my 6'4" self. I like the compartment in the stern, but it seems all too adjustable, as in too many moving parts. I'm also not sure about the mildly planing hull it has too. I guess I like the chines a little more rounded, maybe I'm dating myself.

Mike aka Spikeman


----------



## Gary E (Oct 27, 2003)

*texans suck*

Here me hyde,you and your buddies...Maybe if you would lose a few pounds in that ass you would fit in a sniper...6FT 4" pile of sh^t...Now that being said,Tomcat is too scared to come..I think Ed ruined him for all Co visits..

Joe,I got the joke..I just didn't think Aaron needed to step up to my plate when I didn't make the statement,that's all..As Aaron came back and cleared it up...LMAO...

Aaron,I can get you a fight in a big show if you ever want one...It will be no holds barred?Meanwhile hows the snow up there?

Went out with that puke chunder last saturday in boulder...God he looks like he's been a front ranger his whole sorry life...Got his ass kicked by some chic in a jello wrestling match...Sad representitive for the mtn folks.I now think they are all pussies...

Gary


----------



## 217 (Oct 27, 2003)

No holds barred with chicks, jello, and prize money (boats)? sounds great, where do I sign up? Snow has been as good as ever (52 inch base) but Feb. isn't shaping up to be the month of the past. Our weather patterns are weird, heavy before the 1st, no snow in January, but Feb and March tend to hit hard. This year hasn't fit that pattern but we have better than average coverage. And for all you Backcountryers, CB sits in a doughnut hole, everything around it gets pounded.

hope this helps
aaron


----------



## mvhyde (Feb 3, 2004)

*I'm making the popcorn...*

Any guesses about the Crystal, Aaron?


----------



## 217 (Oct 27, 2003)

well I snowshoed from CB over gothic to Schofield two weeks ago and camped overnight in the punchbowl. The snow was deeper than I expected. Last year was the first time that I had been that close to marble. This year was considerably deeper. The snow pack was considerably wetter also. My guess is that the runoff will be better this spring than last. But I only have one year to gauge against. and this area isn't the only feeding basin for the Crystal. I will ask some friends who now that area better than i do and get back to you. This side of gothic and Kebler however are much better than years past. And even though I'm not skilled enough yet, The creeks around CB (Oh-Be, Daisy, Slate, Upper east) should be going off. 

hope this helps
aaron


----------



## Brook (Nov 22, 2003)

Gar the only ring you know about is the one on your finger and your own planet uranis! Going to the Buzz party. I am making your name tag!!

-Brook


----------



## tomcat (Oct 16, 2003)

*hummingbirds and alligators*

OK OK OK........I gotta chim in here......

Gary....good to see you're back to your old self. Where the fup is rasta these days. This board (spelled bored) really needs him. Plus, Patricia is coming down to AR to visit soon and I'll get to hear all the old stories from only her point of view.  Also....you still throwing your mtn. bikes off cliffs lately?

Mr. Hyde.........hummingbirds and alligators..........please tell me all the good stuff you've paddled since we paddled together almost two years ago when you SWAM your little asss off on the Tot. Here you are talking Vellicito, Upper A., Crystal, etc........don't get yourself into trouble.....more important don't get your buddies in trouble trying to save your asss.

Let the sun shine in.


tomcat 8)


----------



## mvhyde (Feb 3, 2004)

*hey*

hey now....in between raising a kid and being an imperfect husband, I've ran the tot a bunch more times, plus my fav screamer, South Prong. I'm not worried Tom.. I will survive anything these days.. The only reason I swam that first time was because you were hogging the eddy

:evil:


----------



## tomcat (Oct 16, 2003)

*Re: hey*



mvhyde said:


> hey now....in between raising a kid and being an imperfect husband, I've ran the tot a bunch more times, plus my fav screamer, South Prong. I'm not worried Tom.. I will survive anything these days.. The only reason I swam that first time was because you were hogging the eddy
> 
> :evil:



Hogging the eddy??? You totally missed the eddy......the size of Pearl Harbor....and I was the only boat in the fricking eddy. All kidding aside, Mike....please don't put yourself in a group to paddle some class V nar and over-inflate your resume. You're a nice guy but this involves putting others in danger....be honest. 


tomcat


----------



## rivermanryan (Oct 30, 2003)

Whoa Mike. Didn't see this thread until today. I think I will pass on the Vallecito for this year. Maybe Upper Animas and Piedra.

I would love to paddle with all of you when your in the neighborhood. I probably need to get more milage on harder Class IV before I jump on Vallecito, Lime, etc.

As for Texas... I grew up there and my whole family is from there. It is just a funny culture down there. Some facts you may or may not have known about Texas:

* They can't drive (Don't know the meaning of drive right, signals, 4wd, pull over when you have 30 people tailing you on a pass, etc.)

* They will tell you how lucky you are to live in CO, but most would never move because Texas is the "greatest".

* Surfing is playboating

* Recirculating river features they call undertoe

* "experienced" kayakers die every year on Class III "creeks"

* they close rivers when water gets above 2000 cfs

and the list goes on. I got out when I could.


----------



## mvhyde (Feb 3, 2004)

*you forgot some good ones, Ryan*

* They drive across low-water bridges during floods

* They drink Coors and Coors-Lite (because they really believe Clear Creek is clean)

* They honestly believe that NASCAR drivers and golfers are athletes (I guess maybe a golfer could be is they walked the course)

* They line-dance and boot-scoot to Rap music (I swear to God I actually saw this on more than one occasion)

Last summer when nothing was running down there I went out to the lake to paddle around, flatwheels, rolls, etc... a kid on the shore asked me when I got near if I was spastic or a retard, because I kept flipping my boat around and over...


----------



## rivermanryan (Oct 30, 2003)

you tell the truth, Mike. I have seen all of those myself as well!


----------

